# Saanen X Nigerian



## alba

Does anyone have any Saanen x Nigerians ?
What size are they compared to Nigerians and milk production?
thanks


----------



## username taken

You should get higher milk yield than the Nigi but lower than the Saanen

And higher butterfat than the Saanen but lower than the Nigi

And an animal that is larger than a Nigi but smaller than a Saanen

lol funny post


----------



## alba

I had heard that crossing nigis makes a dwarf breed. So I was hoping the mix could create a dwarf size Saanen not half way in between the two sizes. :/

Hoping to make a super milk producing white dwarf. Anyone have any? I would love to see photos of the cross.


----------



## haviris

A cross of those two would be a miniature saanen (first generation), and it would be half way in between. (FYI dwarf is just the name, they aren't actually dwarves). Miniature dairy goats don't magically get the nigi size, they are just miniature compared to full sized dairy goats, but not quite as small as nigis.


----------



## helmstead

I have heard the average height for miniature experimentals is 27", and you can expect about half of the production of the large breed dam in it's get.

We've just bred our Nubian doe to our Kingwood bred Nigi buck, for October.  I can't WAIT for the outcome!


----------



## jelly bean

i have a saanen x nigerian dwarf doe. she is larger than my nigi but defenitly smaller than a pure saanen. i have hopefully bred her to my buck. i think she is about 4 inches taller than my male. and he is about 21 inches. maybe a bit smaller. she has alot more body to her though. and very stocky legs.


----------



## Leezah62

My Saanan nanny just had beautiful buckling twins. They are a Saanan x Nigerian cross. They are only a week old so I am not sure how big they will get - 1 of them is off white and the other is off white with a buff color down his spine.  They aren't registered but are doing great.  Buffy is a devoted mom and is taking great care of her babies. This is her 2nd freshening and should give me about a gallon of milk thats what she did last time.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on your kids.


----------

